# 200 gal



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hey just tyring to pick the minds of all u plant gurus out there. tonight im picking up my 200 gal which is 8 ft long so i have a lot of room to work with







.. i have like 2 decent pieces of driftwood in there but i want to have a nice lil plant set up to go along with it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ummm. Brazilian and amazon swords


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think you could do alot of things with it, though figuring out fertilizer would be a little tricky. My method is to dose what the plants need and then change 50% of the water every week. This way, it guarantees that levels never climb above a certain point (if you change 50% the ferts can never go above twice what you dose each week) but it would be insane trying to keep up with that and doing 100 gallon water changes per week.

That aside though, you could do some really cool stuff with the tank. Lots and lots of hygrophila and cryptocorne's and even some carpet plants if you're willing to do high light and CO2 injection. The options are really endless, but the work in planting a tank of that size will also be large.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah i like hygros had some in my 125.. i think ill go swords and hyrgo... n e other low maintenance plants?


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

i would try some vals for along the back of your tank.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Whats the WPG on that 200. If its less than 100, you can grow algae. Maybe some java fern. Yea thats the ticket, java fern. Looks pretty damm good to boot. Unless you have 300-400 watts overhanging that sh*t, swords are a waste of money. The only other plant I have sucessfully grown in 1 WPG territory are some Brown Wendtii Crypts. They are heavy root feeders though so get some tabs and push them deep in the substrait around their roots.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

any other ideas?? the tank will begin to get set up and cylced in a week n a hafl


----------

